# Will markets close Monday?



## Garpal Gumnut (11 October 2008)

It wouldn't surprise me if the government finance donkeys close the markets on Monday, instead of letting it all wash out.

A recipe for disaster, ban short selling and close the markets.

gg


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2008)

Lets hope it's open. Need to clear out some more taxi drivers.


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the government finance donkeys close the markets on Monday, instead of letting it all wash out.
> 
> A recipe for disaster, ban short selling and close the markets.
> 
> gg



Sounds an increasingly good idea to close markets on Monday and Tuesday. Let the US open first on Tuesday and then decide what next.
After all, Russia and four other countries have closed their markets with more to follow, London should close as well.


----------



## agro (12 October 2008)

if only they closed them a few weeks ago before people started packing it..


----------



## xyzedarteerf (12 October 2008)

DEJA VU !!




http://www.bos.frb.org/about/pubs/closed.pdf


----------



## Warren Buffet II (12 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Sounds an increasingly good idea to close markets on Monday and Tuesday. Let the US open first on Tuesday and then decide what next.
> After all, Russia and four other countries have closed their markets with more to follow, London should close as well.




Why would you close when people want to get rid of close to falling aussie mining companies. They need the opportunity to sale at any price above $0

WBII


----------



## Glen48 (12 October 2008)

maybe they will go by odds and even's number plates on which day you can trade?
If yous till own a car.
Has BHP RIO etc time come?


----------



## Prospector (12 October 2008)

I think they should close for a couple of days,  there is just too much rumouring and panicking go on for this to be considered a normal wash out.  Let the boffins work out a plan that works and then re-open.  At the moment they are trying to sort something out in the midst of chaos, how can that provide the best solution?


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 October 2008)

Cloasing the markets on Monday sounds a lot like deciding not to look at the level in the dam because it's getting too low. It won't stop you running out of water, it just delays the moment when you have to face reality.


----------



## seasprite (12 October 2008)

just because the yanks are falling into the abyss doesn't mean we have to follow. If we do of course follow , no doubt the US of A will be the first to crawl its way out and in doing so will be standing all over the ones that fell in as well. 

 Everyone seems to be selling however some of the companies I have been monitoring , major banks have actually been increasing their holdings while the price is being pushed down , and no doubt I think it is this type of trading that makes out there is a large sell down but in fact they are trading in their own shares to increase holdings for the rebound .

If a company has value , it has value . 
Otherwise bah bah black sheep .


----------



## gav (12 October 2008)

Warren Buffet II said:


> Why would you close when people want to get rid of close to falling aussie mining companies. They need the opportunity to sale at any price above $0
> 
> WBII




Which mining companies are 'close to falling' Warren?


----------



## cutz (12 October 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the government finance donkeys close the markets on Monday, instead of letting it all wash out.




Hopefully not, i was planning on having a crack at bottom picking Monday,
although this goes against conventional market wisdom.


----------



## CoffeeKing (12 October 2008)

cutz said:


> Hopefully not, i was planning on having a crack at bottom picking Monday




For a second there I thought it read _pinching_:I must need glasses  LOL


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

The London Stock Exchange are said to be meeting Sunday Afternoon/ Evening (BST/GMT) to consider closing on Monday and Tuesday. There has been no official announcement as yet.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 October 2008)

noirua said:


> The London Stock Exchange are said to be meeting Sunday Afternoon/ Evening (BST/GMT) to consider closing on Monday and Tuesday. There has been no official announcement as yet.




Source please.


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Source please.



Hi Wysiwyg, I'm in Kent, UK, and read all the front pages of newspapers, in the Asda supermarket, and "The Mail on Sunday" sited the information.

 The BBC News 24, also stated that all the major Banks are in talks, at this moment, with the Bank of England about releasing £35 billion into markets on Monday, an announcement WILL be made before markets are due to open. They also said there are increasing rumours and statements in the press that all the major banks, excluding HSBC, are likely to be nationalized.

Will post further info and links, after I've finished my cup of coffee and toast.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi Wysiwyg, I'm in Kent, UK, and read all the front pages of newspapers, in the Asda supermarket, and "The Mail on Sunday" sited the information.




Kent! Way to go noirua. Here is the newspaper story about the possible trading halt in bank shares and maybe a market closure.

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/...ed-Government-hammers-35bn-bail-RBS-HBOS.html

I heard Kent is expecting 4 feet of snow tomorrow.


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Kent! Way to go noirua. Here is the newspaper story about the possible trading halt in bank shares and maybe a market closure.
> 
> http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/...ed-Government-hammers-35bn-bail-RBS-HBOS.html
> 
> I heard Kent is expecting 4 feet of snow tomorrow.



You're faster than me, the weather in Kent is sunny and quite warm for the Autumn 20deg C, might reach a heady 21 degrees. Doesn't snow much in the South of England anymore. When I was here in the 1980's we had about half a meter of snow at times.

Link on the banks:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7665823.stm
Requires update Adobe flashplayer 8 or preferably 9 to run the videos etc., on this site.


----------



## cutz (12 October 2008)

So hypothetically speaking, if our market were to close how will this affect option traders. With index options expiring Thursday, traders could be severely disadvantaged depending on what their olding.  If the markets were to close say for a week I wonder if expiry dates would move forward or is that just ridicules.


----------

